# Hi new to this site



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

HI I am new to IVF I posted something yesterday but not sure if seen, I started Buserilin 7 weeks ago and did not respond lots of upset and tears later they started me again on my next bleed last week, I am on 0.3 buserlin and 450mg menopur I went back Weds and only had two follicles under 10mm I am now going back tomorrow and fingers crossed, but I am prepared for more upset and them to say we are stopping your ivf...has anyonhe had this and is it worth going private.. thanks


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi i would just like stories to give me hope really this site really help thanks everyone...my name is Debbie btw


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Debbie, 
Just wanted to say hi - I haven't started yet, so can't really offer any stories of hope, but I wish you lots of luck.  I'm waiting to start treatment and have been on the boards reading up on what is to come.  I hope you have good news tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi ya good luck to you too... I am going back for a scan tomorrow do will let you know I never thought Ivf would be such an emotional journey x


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have it all to come.... I'm trying to prepare myself, and stay positive, bit nervous, excited, all sorts of emotions. Trying not to get my hopes up too much but it's difficult isn't it. Do let me know how u get on, good luck xx


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

hi debellis, i like you am on burselin (since 14th feb) have had 1st scan with all going well apart from a fibroid (always has to be a negatiive point!!!) am on 450 menopur and going for 2nd scan on monday with everything crossed but not to hopeful!! xx only given a 10% chance so any news is good news xx


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi I have been to hospital and menopur not working I have no follicles my body is absorbing it but not responding I am truly devastated they are going to confirm on Monday :-(


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear your  bad news. I am 80 percent sure i will hear the same thing on  monday. Where do you go from here.? Are u kn nhs? Do they fung
d egg donation? I am self funding as we have a 6yr old so  and can no way afford anyomre so will have to walk away at least knowing that we tried x


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

Ps sorry about my spelling, mobile has its own ideas on  texting!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Debbie!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I am so sorry that you haven´t responded well to treatment. I haven't been in the same position but perhaps the ladies on the "Poor Response to Treatment With Low AMH/High FSH" ~   CLICK HERE   can help. I don´t know if you have Low AMH/High FSH, but you certainly are a poor responder. Or perhaps on the "Negative Cycle & Inbetween Treatment" ~ CLICK HERE or "IVF General chat" ~ CLICK HERE sections.

Good luck on Monday. I hope they can find some solution to your problem. Let us know how you get on.

Sue


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

HI Ladies thanks for your help I am devastated. I am not so devastated with the IVF on NHS because I am going to try private, they kept me waiting for 10 months and I am 40 in July..... I had a 4.8 FSH last year, but I am just praying and hoping this has not increased in 10 months, I am going back tomorrow but they are not giving me much hope to be honest...I did not respond to Buserilin ever I never in a million years thought IVF would be so hard. I keep bursting into tears it is horrible, and just want to know tomorrow so I can move on..........


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

How did you get on today, Debbie?

Sue


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Sue they have stopped me but they then told me I was unlikely to fall pregnant naturally then the nurse told me that she does not believe that, she thinks I was down regulating for too long was on buserlin for 6 weeks, and that is why menopur was not working  she does not think my FSH has gone up that much they tested today and she said not to worry. They are starting me again in 6 weeks but different way so I can relax for now but will be anxious/nervous when I go back, in the meantime I am going to exercise, acupuncture everything I can... How are you?


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

hia Debbie, glad to hear you had a bit more positive results today, found only 5 follicles, 4 are 10-13mm 1 x 17mm, they are going ahead with ec on fri, but not very promising of any eggs. i was prescibed 1 more dose of merional l 450 to take on weds to see if the other follicles might catch up. my emotions are all over the place i'm so up and down its unbelievable!!   even dh had a tear in his eye today. i had fully prepared for them to cancel today but that one follicle is making me think there is still a glimmer of hope


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Ahhh sue I know how you feel it is such an emotional draining process I am hoping for you. I was told follicles had to be over 10 mm is this not the case? Mine were only 6.9... My DH does not know what to say but we are both more positive the key is hope don't give up hope there is always a way I realise that now xx


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

threy are going ahead with ec for the one that is 17mm, and hoping that the others will catchup within the next couple of days, as always, its a waiting game x


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

Please let me know I am now on a 6 week break going to try acupuncture next week and going to see about private ... Let me know how you get on x


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

will do, i wish id had acupuncture and thought earlier about other things that may have improved my chances but hei ho, no time now x


----------



## Sheila1971 (Mar 22, 2013)

Just joined the site.  Got the "It's not good news" phone call lunchtime after our first cycle of IVF.  Had no idea how hard it would be  .  I'm normally the one who supports everyone else and falling apart today was really hard.  Now the middle of the night and can't sleep.  So many things going round my head.  Should I lose weight to help next time?  Did I overdo it after the Embryo transfer.  Everyone being very supportive including DH but struggling at the moment.  Any suggestions on how to pick up and move on gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sending you a huge hug, Sheila. I am so sorry to hear that your cycle didnt work. I know it is hard but please don´t beat yourself up about it and blame yourself, wondering about all the things you should have done differently. There are so many factors contributing to a cycle, most are out of your control. If you think what "normal" women do before they realise they are pregnant, go running or to the gym, I got a BFP when my BFP was just over 35, so if you weight is low enough for treatment then it shouldn't be a factor. It is, unfortunately, just bad luck. 

There is a "Negative Cycle & Inbetween Treatment" section ~ CLICK HERE as well as a "Negative Cycle Follow up Questions" thread ~ CLICK HERE I hope those will help you.

Sue


----------



## 2013wishes (Mar 21, 2013)

Just joined this site not really sure how it works just needed to talk to people that are in the same boat as all my friends have kids so don't really understand , I'm just doing my second cycle of IUI, I have PCOS I'm 24 and my husband is 29 we've been trying for 6 years to conceive without any luck we had 1 IUI cycle which failed last year and ended up with me having to have a cyst drained! Back at hospital today for scan to see if any think has took off as I had a scan on Monday after 7x Menopur injections no response so they gave me another 5 days fingers crossed there will be at least 1 there when I go today otherwise cycle abandoned !


----------



## carolj (Feb 14, 2013)

hi debellis EC today,  we were told wed b lucky to get 1 egg. We got 3!!!  not many i know but chuffed neverthless.     for good news when they ring tmo xx

good luck to the rest of you on your journey x


----------



## Sheila1971 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the hug Sue, think yesterday was just a really tough day following the news.  Very easy to beat yourself up.  Reading the comments on here is helping though.  Cheers


----------



## Debellis (Mar 13, 2013)

This site has helped me so much . Thanks everyone I have another 5 weeks and starting again x that is great news Carolj please let me know x


----------

